# Help W/ Bigger Walleye



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

I have been trolling rocky shorlines just after dark with small, ultralight crankbaits like Rebels' crawfish and small jointed minnows and have been catching walleye but they all seem to be small, i.e around 12"? Would going to a larger crank lead to larger fish? Should I try another area of the lake I fish, in other words, do the walleye school in size, you know...small eyes with small eyes, large with large? I am finding the walleyes in about 6' of water and I am trolling with an electric motor...is it possible that I am spooking the larger eyes? Would a planer board help? Any help on what to do to hook into the larger walleyes would be appreciated. 

Sluggo


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

well i would use bigger bait and run them at least 100 ft behind the boat. the bigger eyes wil move out and away from your boat. if you troll with an electric motor ,it might be a better option.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

where r u fishing? and i would also go with bigger bait and if that doesnt work i jus think there arent big walleyes where u r fishing...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

try trolling reef runners. they seem to produce after dark.


----------



## ontheattack (Aug 27, 2006)

I use storm thundersticks exclusively for walleye, I also prefer them to be a minimum of 5". A big walleye will even go after bigger cranks.


----------

